# Tesco 3w torch



## ACS (24 Sep 2010)

Does anyone have a 3w tesco torch for sale? (2x AA, push button on / off, metal casing) 

One of the pair I have as back up lights has an LED failure and I would like to aquire a replacement.

Thanks 

Andy


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Sep 2010)

Aldi have them next week. £9 with batteries, and a natty little holster...
Tescos LED torches went from 3W to 1W to an unspecified LED about a year back.


----------



## ACS (24 Sep 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Aldi have them next week. £9 with batteries, and a natty little holster...
> Tescos LED torches went from 3W to 1W to an unspecified LED about a year back.



Thanks for this. Obliged.


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Sep 2010)

No worries. I'm gonna get a few myself.


----------

